# Mangelhafte gestaltung der Fragen im Forum, stiehlt mir den letzten Nerv



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2016)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich wünsche mir, das die Themenstarter sich mal ein wenig mehr mühe, bei der Gestaltung
ihres Threades geben würden. Gestern ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, wieviel Arbeit sich manche
Kollegen hier machen.

Beispiel:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/81155-dummy.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/81152-mahlzeit.html

Beim zweiten geht mir echt die Hutschnur hoch, *"Mahlzeit"* was soll so etwas, als Überschrift
zu einer Technischen Frage.

Es wird ja erwartet das einen geholfen wird, das fängt dann damit an das man sich ein wenig mehr
Mühe mit der Überschrift und ausgestaltung des Threades gibt.

Da so eine Überschrift wie 'Malzeit' ein verstoß gegen die Forumsregel ist, Sperre ich doch solche
Vögel besser zukünftig.



> *aus den Forumsregeln*
> §3 Angaben bei Fragen
> Wähle einen aussagekräftigen Titel für dein Thema, der dein Problem kurz und präzise beschreibt.
> Titel wie “Hilfe!!!“ und “Ich habe ein Problem“ werden als Verstoß gegen die Forumsregeln betrachtet.
> ...



Hier noch mal zum Nachlesen http://www.sps-forum.de/misc.php?do=vsarules


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2016)

@RN

Ja, das Gleiche dachte ich auch bei dem Titel "Mahlzeit..."
Ich ignoriere i.d.R. solche aussagekräftigen Threads.


----------



## RONIN (18 Februar 2016)

Ja, der "Mahlzeit"-Beitrag war ganz toll. 
Eine aussagekräftiger Titel mit gehaltvoller Beschreibung.

Der Titel ist eine Sache, aber diese Halb-Zeiler (reicht nicht mal für die Bezeichnung "Ein-Zeiler") als Frage finde ich auch immer toll.

Aber was will man machen?
Mindestlänge des Titels raufdrehen? Mindestlänge des Ersteller-Beitrags raufdrehen.

Beim Ersten bekommen wir dann Titel wie "Mahlzeit, zwölf Uhr Mittag is... hier meine Frage:" ... :-|


----------



## Verpolt (18 Februar 2016)

Es darf auch über die Rechtschreibung nachgedacht werden.

Hochsporadisch eingefügte Satzzeichen in einem 6-Zeiler erleichtern einem das Lesen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2016)

Helmut, iss doch erst mal einen SNICKERS! 
Recht hast du natürlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2016)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Helmut, iss doch erst mal einen SNICKERS!
> Recht hast du natürlich.



Bei mir wirkt das Snickers nicht mehr, ich kauf mir erst einmal ein Pfund Kaffee und eine Tupe Zahnpaste,
um die Zähne wieder weiß zu bekommen, nach den vielen Kaffee.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Aber was will man machen?



Das, was Ralle schreibt ... solche Beiträge einfach nicht beachten. Dann regelt sich das Ganze recht schnell von selbst ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## RobiHerb (18 Februar 2016)

*Anfänger Fragen*

Ich denke, eine Rubrik "Anfänger Fragen" wäre ganz nützlich. 

Da könnte man dann auch automatisch alles reinpacken, was von Themenstartern kommt, die ganz neu angemeldet sind oder weniger als z.B. 20 Beiträge "alt" sind.

Die Themen kann man dann ja immer noch nach Sichtung in die qualifizierten Rubriken verschieben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2016)

Man hat tatsächlich hin und wieder das Gefühl, dass sich die 
Antwortenden viel mehr Mühe geben als die Fragesteller.

Vielleicht liegt das im Lauf der Zeit, Mama packt die Schul-
tasche bis zur 12. Klasse und auch sonst kommt einem ja 
heute alles zugeflogen.

Sperren würde ich die Kandidaten nicht, aber den Beitrag 
löschen und einen kleinen Textbaustein verschicken nach
dem Motto "Neues Glück mit neuer Überschrift", das wäre 
doch etwas, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2016)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich denke, eine Rubrik "Anfänger Fragen" wäre ganz nützlich.



Wurde schon mal diskutiert, aber echte Anfänger haben dann 
Angst, dass sie keine Antwort bekommen, daher verworfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2016)

@Gerhard, wenn ich von Sperren rede, meine ich das Ironisch.

Dieser soll ja nur ein bischen zum Denken anregen, ich hoffe ja
nicht das Mama hier die Arbeit für die Fragenden macht.


----------



## Krumnix (18 Februar 2016)

Vielleicht bei den ersten 5 erstellten Threads einer Neulings mit großer Schrift die wichtigsten Punkte zum Stellen von Fragen und definieren von Überschriften bestätigen lassen.
Dazu dann ein Wort aus diesen Regeln suchen lassen, z.B.: "Wie muss die Überschrift meines Threads sein? A) Spassig B) Kurz und verständlich C) Was ist eine Überschrift?

Bei der falschen Antwort wird der Thread nicht online gestellt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2016)

Vielleicht bietet die Forensoftware ja auch hierfür eine geeignete Funktion? Es müsste natürlich für die Moteratoren ohne großen Aufwand, bzw. mit einem Mausklick, zu handeln sein. Ich stelle mir das z.Bsp. so vor dass der Thread zunächst mit einem Vorhängeschloss gesperrt wird und dass eine erklärende Nachricht automatisch angehängt wird. Nach drei Tagen könnte der Thread dann in die Rubrik "Hall of Shame", Untertitel "Sinnlose Themen" automatisch verschoben werden. Oder der Thread bleibt solange gesperrt bis der TE den (zeitweise editierbaren) Titel geändert hat?


----------



## mariob (18 Februar 2016)

Hi,
also ich bin für die Variante so stehen lassen. Jeder schafft sich damit seine Reputation und andere haben ihren Spaß. Skalisation ist schon ein geiles Wort.

Gruß von der Konifere
Mario


----------



## Paul (19 Februar 2016)

keinezfalz loschen solche beitrage weildie sin beser alswie funzumfeirabend und mann siet seergut wie jugend häute tiggt blöd isst nur das Ich dabei immer angst um miene rente Krieg


----------



## Krumnix (19 Februar 2016)

Paul schrieb:


> keinezfalz loschen solche beitrage weildie sin beser alswie funzumfeirabend und mann siet seergut wie jugend häute tiggt blöd isst nur das Ich dabei immer angst um miene rente Krieg


Bei so einem Satz bekomme ICH Angst um MEINE Rente


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2016)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Bei so einem Satz bekomme ICH Angst um MEINE Rente



Yep, deswegen hat Paul in ja so geschrieben.


----------



## ChristophD (19 Februar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Yep, deswegen hat Paul in ja so geschrieben.



Da fällt mir doch glatt der Satz mit den Glashaus und den Steinen ein  (ihn statt in oder?)


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Februar 2016)

Bei Rechtschreibung und Grammtik drücke ich eher ein Auge zu, wenn die Beschreibung des Problems inhaltlich trotzdem deutlich ist.
Fragen, die nicht erkennen lassen was der Fragensteller überhaupt will, ignoriere ich einfach.
Bei Themen wo das Problem deutlich ist, aber wichtige Zusatzinformationen fehlen hängt es von meiner Tagesform ab, ob ich da nachhake oder auch eher abwarte bis sich jmd anderes erbarmt.


----------



## magier (19 Februar 2016)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht bietet die Forensoftware ja auch hierfür eine geeignete Funktion? Es müsste natürlich für die Moteratoren ohne großen Aufwand, bzw. mit einem Mausklick, zu handeln sein. Ich stelle mir das z.Bsp. so vor dass der Thread zunächst mit einem Vorhängeschloss gesperrt wird und dass eine erklärende Nachricht automatisch angehängt wird. Nach drei Tagen könnte der Thread dann in die Rubrik "Hall of Shame", Untertitel "Sinnlose Themen" automatisch verschoben werden. Oder der Thread bleibt solange gesperrt bis der TE den (zeitweise editierbaren) Titel geändert hat?



besteht hierbei nicht die Gefahr, das die Frage sich dann X - Mal wiederholt ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Februar 2016)

magier schrieb:


> besteht hierbei nicht die Gefahr, das die Frage sich dann X - Mal wiederholt ?


Ich hatte eigentlich gadacht dass der TE dabei auf seinen Fehler hingewiesen wird, noch bevor sich jemand die Mühe macht zu antworten. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch Typen bei denen auch das nicht hilft.


----------

